# Mal X Mau



## Cesar A. D.

Boa tarde!

"O *mal* das pesquisas é que não são feitas por meio de perguntas realmente adequadas."

Nesse caso, por que seria *mal* e não *mau*? No caso em que *mal* e *mau* são substantivos como fazer a diferenciação?

Obrigado,
Cesar.


----------



## pfaa09

Sem ter certeza, acho que o uso de mau (adjectivo) iria criar ambiguidade.
Por exemplo: *O mau da escola é sempre o mesmo*. O mau aqui parece ser alguém que se porta mal.
Mas há casos onde o uso de mal ou mau me parece indiferente.
Por exemplo: O que a escola tem de mau/mal, são as infraestruturas.


----------



## machadinho

Para fazer a diferenciação, experimente refazer a frase com 'bem' e 'bom'. Se soar melhor 'bem', use 'mal'. Se soar melhor 'bom', use 'mau'.

Concordo com você que, no exemplo dado, 'mau' ficaria melhor --- pois 'o bom das pesquisas é que ...' fica melhor que o 'o bem das pesquisas é que ...'


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> Concordo com você que, no exemplo dado, 'mau' ficaria melhor --- 'o bom das pesquisas é que ...'


Faz todo o sentido. O uso de mal, parece dar a entender que existe um mal nas pesquisas, um mal que é comum nas pesquisas, como se pesquisar fosse algo negativo. Não sei se me fiz entender.
Ao contrário, com o uso de mau, como substantivo, diz-nos que a parte menos boa das pesquisas é que... mas deixa no ar que existe a parte boa.
Espero ter contribuído de forma positiva.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Faz todo o sentido. O uso de mal, parece dar a entender que existe um mal nas pesquisas, um mal que é comum nas pesquisas, como se pesquisar fosse algo negativo. Não sei se me fiz entender.
> Ao contrário, com o uso de mau, como substantivo, diz-nos que a parte menos boa das pesquisas é que... mas deixa no ar que existe a parte boa.
> Espero ter contribuído de forma positiva.


Exato!


----------



## Carfer

pfaa09 said:


> Faz todo o sentido. O uso de mal, parece dar a entender que existe um mal nas pesquisas, um mal que é comum nas pesquisas, como se pesquisar fosse algo negativo. Não sei se me fiz entender.
> Ao contrário, com o uso de mau, como substantivo, diz-nos que a parte menos boa das pesquisas é que... mas deixa no ar que existe a parte boa.
> Espero ter contribuído de forma positiva.



Há um '_mal_', sim, (mal no sentido de '_defeito', 'doença', 'imperfeição', 'inconveniente', 'desvantagem', 'problema', sentido que é _comum em português, pelo menos no europeu) que é o de essas pesquisas não serem feitas com perguntas realmente adequadas. Mas _'mau_' também não estaria mal, se lhe dermos o sentido de '_a parte má_', '_a parte defeituosa_'. São frequentemente intercambiáveis, sem prejuízo de, pelo menos na minha experiência, a forma habitual de dizer em Portugal é '_o mal disto', 'o mal daquilo_' ('_o mal do nosso ensino é ..._', '_o mal dos jovens de hoje é..._'). '_Mal_' nem sempre é antónimo de '_bem_', por isso o truque da substituição de um pelo outro nem sempre funciona e isso também explica porque é que _'o bem destas pesquisas_' não funciona como o contrário de '_o mal destas pesquisas_'. Fica claro se passarmos a frase proposta para o plural: '_estas pesquisas têm dois males: não são feitas por meio de perguntas realmente adequadas e os resultados são mal tratados_'. '_Estas pesquisas têm dois maus_' não me soa, por muito que tente.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Há um '_mal_', sim, (mal no sentido de '_defeito', 'doença', 'imperfeição', 'inconveniente', 'desvantagem', 'problema', sentido que é _comum em português, pelo menos no europeu) que é o de essas pesquisas não serem feitas com perguntas realmente adequadas. Mas _'mau_' também não estaria mal, se lhe dermos o sentido de '_a parte má_', '_a parte defeituosa_'. São frequentemente intercambiáveis, sem prejuízo de, pelo menos na minha experiência, a forma habitual de dizer em Portugal é '_o mal disto', 'o mal daquilo_' ('_o mal do nosso ensino é ..._', '_o mal dos jovens de hoje é..._'). '_Mal_' nem sempre é antónimo de '_bem_', por isso o truque da substituição de um pelo outro nem sempre funciona e isso também explica porque é que _'o bem destas pesquisas_' não funciona como o contrário de '_o mal destas pesquisas_'. Fica claro se passarmos a frase proposta para o plural: '_estas pesquisas têm dois males: não são feitas por meio de perguntas realmente adequadas e os resultados são mal tratados_'. '_Estas pesquisas têm dois maus_' não me soa, por muito que tente.


Calma lá, Carfer. O argumento, tal como exposto, não ficou claro. Não percebo ameaça ao 'truque' da substituição. Deixando de lado a assertiva de que _simplesmente há_ contextos em que mal e mau são intercambiáveis, pela razão de que a assertiva ou é falsa ou incorre em petição de princípio, vejamos se os exemplos fornecidos por você são mesmo contraexemplos ao truque.

(Ignoro também os exemplos parciais, ou seja, os que não consistem em orações ou que consistem em orações incompletas: 'o mal disto', 'o mal daquilo', 'o mal dos jovens de hoje é' etc. Não dá para tirar nada de conclusivo deles sem completar as orações.)

1. Há um *mal* que é o dessas pesquisas não serem feitas com perguntas realmente adequadas → (truque) Há um *bem* que é o dessas pesquisas não serem feitas com perguntas realmente adequadas  (o truque funciona)

2. (plural) Estas pesquisas têm dois *males* → (singular) Estas pesquisas têm um *mal* → (truque) Estas pesquisas têm um *bem*  (o truque funciona)​
Até onde alcanço, o truque funciona nos dois exemplos dados por você. Para desacreditar o truque será preciso encontrar contraexemplos indiscutíveis em que ou (i) 'mal' vira 'bom', ou (ii) que 'mau' vira 'bem', ou obviamente (iii) vice versa para (i) e (ii).

(Sobre a antonímia de 'mal', permita-me um comentário: suspeito (só suspeito; não sei, não tenho certeza, mas tão só suspeito) que o que faz o truque funcionar ou deixar de funcionar não tem nada a ver com 'mal' ser ou não ser antônimo perfeito de 'bem'. Suspeito que seja por razões de *sintaxe,* não de semântica, que o truque funciona. Ora, mudando a sintaxe, a estrutura da oração, passamos naturalmente de 'mal' a 'mau', ou vice-versa, sem que nenhuma grande mudança de significado seja percebida. Não é outra coisa o seu exemplo do plural: foi só mudando a sintaxe da frase que você conseguiu tirar um 'males' da cartola do 'bom'.)


----------



## guihenning

Eu sempre usava o truque não por causa da sintaxe, mas da pronúncia. Já que foneticamente nos são 'mal' e 'mau' idênticos.
Um possível "problema" da substituição para os portugueses é, parece, que eles utilizam 'bem' em contextos que nunca utilizamos. Uma vez um amigo lisboeta disse "_Acho *bem* que o Brasil adopte essas políticas..._" — nenhum ou quase nenhum brasileiro diria 'bem', mas 'bom'. De modo que, deve haver casos em que a substituição não sirva no português europeu por causa desse 'desvio' de sintaxe. (por desvio pode ser tanto a forma europeia como a brasileira de dizer, não importa. Não se sabe se deixamos de dizer 'bem', ou se eles que começaram com isso).


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Eu sempre usava o truque não por causa da sintaxe, mas da pronúncia. Já que foneticamente nos são 'mal' e 'mau' idênticos.
> Um possível "problema" da substituição para os portugueses é, parece, que eles utilizam 'bem' em contextos que nunca utilizamos. Uma vez um amigo lisboeta disse "_Acho *bem* que o Brasil adopte essas políticas..._" — nenhum ou quase nenhum brasileiro diria 'bem', mas 'bom'. De modo que, deve haver casos em que a substituição não sirva no português europeu por causa desse 'desvio' de sintaxe. (por desvio pode ser tanto a forma europeia como a brasileira de dizer, não importa. Não se sabe se deixamos de dizer 'bem', ou se eles que começaram com isso).


Seja. Mas faltou testar o truque. Dado que ele fale "acho bem que", como o seu amigo lisboeta diria o oposto?

(a) Acho mal que o Brasil adopte essas políticas.
(b) Acho mau que o Brasil adopte essas políticas.​Só se for (b) é que teremos um contraexemplo ao truque.


----------



## guihenning

Não te sei dizer. Do nosso lado eu vejo um problema: não diríamos, parece, nem '_acho mau_', nem '_acho mal_', mas '_acho ruim que_' (ou similares). Como o antônimo de ruim é bom, '_acho bem_' não serve para a positiva. Resta mesmo saber como ele diria a negativa. Se disser como diríamos nós, há um problema na conversão do lado lusíada.


----------



## Carfer

Não tenho tempo para mais, de momento, mas este lisboeta diria, sem pestanejar,  _'Acho mal que o Brasil adopte essas políticas_.' e  '_Acho bem que o Brasil adopte essas políticas_'.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Não te sei dizer. Do nosso lado eu vejo um problema: não diríamos, parece, nem '_acho mau_', nem '_acho mal_', mas '_acho ruim que_' (ou similares). Como o antônimo de ruim é bom, '_acho bem_' não serve para a positiva. Resta mesmo saber como ele diria a negativa. Se disser como diríamos nós, há um problema na conversão do lado lusíada.


Discordo, guihenning. Novamente não vejo nisso um contraexemplo ao truque. Sim, falamos acho *ruim*. Mas isso é consistente com o resto: ruim é adjetivo, mau é adjetivo, bom é adjetivo.

Acho bom que o Brasil...
Acho ruim que o Brasil...
Acho mau que o Brasil... (hipotético)​


Carfer said:


> Não tenho tempo para mais, de momento, mas este lisboeta diria, sem pestanejar,  _'Acho mal que o Brasil adopte essas políticas_.' e  '_Acho bem que o Brasil adopte essas políticas_'.


Portanto, o truque continua sem contraexemplo. A diferença entre o português europeu e o brasileiro está no _input_, não na regrinha de substituição. _Input_ diferente, _output_ diferente, mas consistente com a regrinha.
​


----------



## Cesar A. D.

Agradeço todas as respostas. Foram muito úteis.

No original:


> "O *mal* das pesquisas é que não são feitas por meio de perguntas realmente adequadas."





machadinho said:


> . Há um *mal* que é o dessas pesquisas não serem feitas com perguntas realmente adequadas → (truque) Há um *bem* que é o dessas pesquisas não serem feitas com perguntas realmente adequadas  (o truque funciona)



Porém, na frase:

O *mau* foi a gente sair sem se despedir. (Fonte: Sobre o dicionário | Michaelis On-line)

Modificando seguindo o truque e fazendo a inversão:

Há um *mau* que foi a gente sair sem se despedir

Há um *bem* que foi a gente sair sem se despedir.
Nesse caso, escolheríamos por *mal *(bem --> mal) quando na verdade seria *mau*.

Ou estou me enganando? Pra mim nas duas frases a escolha deveria ser a mesma (*mau* nas duas ou *mal* nas duas) e teria descartado como um erro de quem escreveu. Entretanto, a frase é de um dicionário, daí a dúvida.


----------



## machadinho

Enganado. Mudando a frase, como eu disse, não há qualquer garantia de que 'mau' permaneça na frase nova. No caso, a frase nova será com 'mal' (pois a oposta, seguindo o truque, é com 'bem').


----------



## Carfer

Desculpem ter-me retirado ontem da discussão, mas parece que  nunca nos reformamos (aposentamos para os brasileiros) definitivamente. Surgiu-me uma situação que exigia toda a minha atenção e tive que deixar esta para trás. Há ainda alguns pontos pendentes, que, possivelmente, me impedirão de dar mais desenvolvidamente, durante o dia, a minha opinião sobre as questões suscitadas, especialmente pelo machadinho. Por isso e sem prejuízo de voltar ao assunto se alguém vir nisso interesse, permitam-me que recorra a esta resposta do Ciberdúvidas, não para invocar uma autoridade, mas porque a pergunta feita é a mesma deste tópico e a resposta condensa exactamente o que penso e mostra, a meu ver, que '_bem'_ não é sempre o antónimo de '_mal_', por isso o truque nem sempre funciona. É o caso da frase proposta. A maneira como nós diríamos o contrário de _'O *mal* das pesquisas é que não são feitas por meio de perguntas realmente adequadas_' não é _'O *bem* das pesquisas é que são feitas por meio de perguntas realmente adequadas_', mas sim _'O *bom /a vantagem/o lado positivo/a parte boa/etc./* das pesquisas é que são feitas por meio de perguntas realmente adequadas_', precisamente porque '_bem_' não seria entendido, neste caso, como o oposto de '_mal_', situação que a passagem ao plural mais claramente evidencia, independentemente, aliás, da sintaxe a que se recorra.



> Sei que em português há uma diferença entre *mal* e *mau*. *Mal* é advérbio, contrário de *bem*: «Ele joga mal/bem.» Já *mau* é adjetivo, contrário de *bom*: «Ele é mau/bom jogador.» *Mal* também pode ser substantivo, também contrário de *bem*: «O Bem vencerá o Mal.»
> 
> Entretanto, tenho uma dúvida. O correto é dizer «o mal da sociedade urbana é a violência», ou devo usar *mau* nesse caso? Vi escrito *mal*, mas a meu ver o certo seria *mau*. Senão vejamos: para mim, trata-se de um adjetivo substantivado, equivalendo a *ruim*, e o antônimo seria *bom*. Poderia construir a frase da seguinte maneira: «O ruim da sociedade urbana é a violência; o bom, a tecnologia.» Se usasse *mal*, teria de dizer que «o bem da sociedade moderna é a tecnologia», o que para mim é estranho. Mas gostaria da opinião de vocês.
> Grato.
> 
> Roberto George Wechsler  Advogado  São Paulo, Brasil  3K
> 
> O que diz tem toda a lógica e está correcto, mas sucede que também se deve aceitar «o mal da sociedade urbana é a violência» – pelo menos, em Portugal é o que se diz e escreve (até porque se distingue *mal* de *mau* na pronúncia). Porquê? No contexto em causa, não acho que *mal* seja um antónimo de *bem.* Por exemplo, a frase «a sociedade tem um mal: a violência» está correcta, mas resulta estranha a substituição de *mal *por *bem* em «a sociedade tem um bem: a tecnologia». Na primeira frase, *mal *significa «defeito», «desvantagem», mas na segunda há incompatibilidade entre o contexto e o facto de a palavra *bem* não significar «vantagem» mas sim «propriedade» ou «coisa possuída».
> 
> No entanto, há contextos em que a duas palavras se opõem: «a água do mar faz bem ao organismo» _vs._ «a água do mar faz mal ao organismo». Isto significa que o sentido e as relações de *bem*, *mal* e muitas outras palavras dependem muitas vezes dos contextos de ocorrência ou surgem como parte de expressões que se fixaram no léxico (p. ex., «fazer bem/mal»).
> 
> Carlos Rocha
> Mal, mau e bem - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## machadinho

O contraexemplo do Ciberdúvidas, a sociedade tem um bem, concordo, soa errôneo. Mas, insisto, esse contraexemplo *não* desacredita o truque. Por quê? Vamos admitir, com Carfer e com o uso europeu, que mal nem sempre seja antônimo de bem. Aceito. Razão: há contextos em que a substituição de um por outro não funciona perfeitamente. Repetindo o exemplo dado pelo Ciberdúvidas, semelhante ao exemplo dado acima pelo Carfer, o oposto de a sociedade tem um mal *não* é a sociedade tem um bem. Certo, não é! Mas qual será o oposto então?  Certamente, o oposto dele tampouco será a sociedade tem um *bom*.  Concordam?

O truque (quando baseado no _significado_ dos termos) não funciona _perfeitamente_ em todos os casos. Estou de acordo. Mas é importante ressaltar que o truque *não*  sugere o absurdo: a sociedade tem um bom. O truque sugere uma frase estranha, sim, _estranha do ponto de vista semântico,_ mas *não* sugere uma frase *agramatical*. Estamos todos de acordo quanto ao ângulo exato pelo qual o truque falha?¹

Ademais — espero que alguém concorde comigo — entre as alternativas: (i) a sociedade tem um bem e (ii) a sociedade tem um bom, ambas ruins, vocês concordam que a primeira opção, apesar de imperfeita, soa menos mal que a segunda? Concordam? Sim ou não? Se concordarem, então forçosamente concordarão também que, feita a concessão de que bem não é antônimo perfeito de mal nesse contexto, ainda assim bem soa melhor do que bom nesse contexto. De novo, o truque sugere algo imperfeito, não algo absurdo.

Em suma, tendo feito a concessão, a saber, de que mal nem sempre se converte em bem, ainda assim não é o caso que mal se converta em bom. O truque continua a funcionar. Como? Ora, ele funciona porque o truque não é semântico; é sintático.

Sugiro a seguinte formulação do truque. Nesta formulação, ele funciona:

_Desconsiderando os significados de mal, mau, bem e bom, e, portanto, quaisquer questões de antonímia,
Se a conversão de mal em bem resultar numa frase *agramatical*, coloque *mau* em vez de mal;
Se a conversão de mau em bom resultar numa frase *agramatical*, coloque *mal* em vez de mau._​Que tal?
​1. A saber, pelo ângulo semântico, não pelo ângulo sintático.


----------



## pfaa09

Era bem mais simples dizer-se que a fórmula que machadinho sugeriu funciona na maioria dos casos, mas há algumas excepções.
Por outro lado, chegámos a essa conclusão de uma forma detalhada e enriquecedora, a meu ver.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Era bem mais simples dizer-se que a fórmula que machadinho sugeriu funciona na maioria dos casos, mas há algumas excepções.
> Por outro lado, chegámos a essa conclusão de uma forma detalhada e enriquecedora, a meu ver.


Quais exceções exatamente? Poderia, por gentileza, fornecer um contraexemplo?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> O contraexemplo do Ciberdúvidas, a sociedade tem um bem, concordo, soa errôneo. Mas, insisto, esse contraexemplo *não* desacredita o truque. Por quê? Vamos admitir, com Carfer e com o uso europeu, que mal nem sempre seja antônimo de bem. Aceito. Razão: há contextos em que a substituição de um por outro não funciona perfeitamente. Repetindo o exemplo dado pelo Ciberdúvidas, semelhante ao exemplo dado acima pelo Carfer, o oposto de a sociedade tem um mal *não* é a sociedade tem um bem. Certo, não é! Mas qual será o oposto então?  Certamente, o oposto dele tampouco será a sociedade tem um *bom*.  Concordam?
> 
> Absolutamente, mas há variantes de construção e de sentido que funcionam com '_bom_'. Por exemplo, se atribuir a '_mal_' o sentido de 'a_ parte má_', o contrário da frase em causa pode ser expresso por _'O bom_ (a parte boa) _destas pesquisas..._'. Se '_o mal_' for entendido como '_o defeito_', o que de negativo delas resulta, já teremos de recorrer a outra fórmula qualquer ('_a vantagem', 'o lado bom_', etc.) Como é óbvio, com ziguezagues destes e nestes casos específicos e menos comuns, é difícil formular uma regra que nos diga quando podemos usar _'bem_' e '_bom_' como antónimo de '_mal_'. Creio que só o uso nos pode orientar.
> 
> O truque (quando baseado no _significado_ dos termos) não funciona _perfeitamente_ em todos os casos. Estou de acordo. Mas é importante ressaltar que o truque *não*  sugere o absurdo: a sociedade tem um bom. O truque sugere uma frase estranha, sim, _estranha do ponto de vista semântico,_ mas *não* sugere uma frase *agramatical*. Estamos todos de acordo quanto ao ângulo exato pelo qual o truque falha?¹
> 
> Concordo, mais uma vez.
> 
> Ademais — espero que alguém concorde comigo — entre as alternativas: (i) a sociedade tem um bem e (ii) a sociedade tem um bom, ambas ruins, não é verdade que a primeira opção, apesar de imperfeita, soa menos mal que a segunda? Concordam? Feita a concessão de que bem não é antônimo perfeito de mal nesse contexto, ainda assim bem soa melhor do que bom nesse contexto. De novo, o truque sugere algo imperfeito, não algo absurdo.
> 
> Concordo, se formulado assim. Contudo, '_o bom destas pesquisas_' não tem nada de absurdo nem de agramatical, pelo menos para nós.
> 
> Em suma, tendo feito a concessão, a saber, de que mal nem sempre se converte em bem, ainda assim não é o caso que mal se converta em bom. O truque continua a funcionar. Como? Ora, ele funciona porque o truque não é semântico; é sintático.
> 
> Sugiro a seguinte formulação do truque. Nesta formulação, ele funciona:
> 
> _Se a conversão de mal em bem resultar numa frase *agramatical*, coloque *mau* em vez de mal.
> Se a conversão de mau em bom resultar numa frase *agramatical*, coloque *mal* em vez de mau._​Que tal?
> 
> Bem, o exemplo que referi acima, _'O mal destas pesquisas ..._' v. '_O bom destas pesquisas ..._' parece não encaixar.
> ​1. A saber, pelo ângulo semântico, não pelo ângulo sintático.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Bem, o exemplo que referi acima, _'O mal destas pesquisas ..._' v. '_O bom destas pesquisas ..._' parece não encaixar.


Encaixa sim. Pois, ao convertê-la segundo o truque, a frase resultante, o *bem* destas pesquisas, *não* é agramatical. Portanto, mal é aceitável. O que não implica, obviamente, que o bom destas pesquisas não seja aceitável. É aceitável também. Ora, ambas formas são aceitáveis: 'o bem destas pesquisas' e 'o bom destas pesquisas' são  ambas gramaticais!

Por conseguinte, no tocante a esse exemplo, o truque não diz que 'mal' é proibido. Nem diz que 'mau' é proibido. Deixa em aberto. Mostra que é sintaticamente indiferente 'mal' ou 'mau'. Nesse exemplo, o critério passará a ser semântico ou, então, pragmático, seguindo o uso consagrado do dialeto, como no caso europeu. Mas o critério sintático veio primeiro. Deixou indeterminado. Só então se recorre ao semântico ou pragmático.

Duas críticas. São francas mas amigáveis, sim? (Ojeriza à franqueza é coisa de brasileiro.)

Primeira, me parece, Carfer, que vocês e o consultor do Ciberdúvidas estão confusos acerca do *propósito* do truque. O propósito do truque não é encontrar o oposto de uma frase. Não é responder se o oposto será com 'bem' ou 'bom'. O propósito do truque é tão só, nada mais, escolher entre mau e mal. E, às vezes, o truque prevê que ambas serão possíveis, a saber, quando tanto 'bem' e 'bom' forem possíveis.  _Quando ambas forem possíveis,_ concordo, o critério da melhor escolha passará a ser semântico ou pragmático.

Segunda. Observe que o truque é uma *rua de mão única.* Ele nada diz da escolha entre 'bem' e 'bom' tendo em vista 'mal' e 'mau'. Ora, a escolha entre 'bem' e 'bom' é intuitiva. Ninguém precisa de truque aqui.  O truque é de mão única porque ele diz respeito à escolha entre 'mal' e 'mau' tendo em vista uma possível agramaticalidade de 'bem' e 'bom'. E só.


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> Quais exceções exatamente? Poderia, por gentileza, fornecer um contraexemplo?


Só me ocorre mesmo o exemplo: "A sociedade tem um mal" a ser usado o "bem", ficaria estranho.


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Só me ocorre mesmo o exemplo: "A sociedade tem um mal" a ser usado o "bem", ficaria estranho.


Estranho? Sim. Ficaria agramatical também?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Encaixa sim. Pois, ao convertê-la segundo o truque, a frase resultante, o *bem* destas pesquisas, *não* é agramatical. Portanto, mal é aceitável. O que não implica, obviamente, que o bom destas pesquisas não seja aceitável. É aceitável também. Ora, ambas formas são aceitáveis: 'o bem destas pesquisas' e 'o bom destas pesquisas' são  ambas gramaticais!
> 
> Por conseguinte, no tocante a esse exemplo, o truque não diz que 'mal' é proibido. Nem diz que 'mau' é proibido. Deixa em aberto. Mostra que é sintaticamente indiferente 'mal' ou 'mau'. Nesse exemplo, o critério passará a ser semântico ou, então, pragmático, seguindo o uso consagrado do dialeto, como no caso europeu. Mas o critério sintático veio primeiro. Deixou indeterminado. Só então se recorre ao semântico ou pragmático.
> 
> Duas críticas. São francas mas amigáveis, sim? (Ojeriza à franqueza é coisa de brasileiro.)
> 
> Primeira, me parece, Carfer, que vocês e o consultor do Ciberdúvidas estão confusos acerca do *propósito* do truque. O propósito do truque não é encontrar o oposto de uma frase. Não é responder se o oposto será com 'bem' ou 'bom'. O propósito do truque é tão só, nada mais, escolher entre mau e mal. E, às vezes, o truque prevê que ambas serão possíveis, a saber, quando tanto 'bem' e 'bom' forem possíveis.  _Quando ambas forem possíveis,_ concordo, o critério da melhor escolha passará a ser semântico ou pragmático.
> 
> Segunda. Observe que o truque é uma *rua de mão única.* Ele nada diz da escolha entre 'bem' e 'bom' tendo em vista 'mal' e 'mau'. Ora, a escolha entre 'bem' e 'bom' é intuitiva. Ninguém precisa de truque aqui.  O truque é de mão única porque ele diz respeito à escolha entre 'mal' e 'mau' tendo em vista uma possível agramaticalidade de 'bem' e 'bom'. E só.



Certo.
A respeito das críticas. Que exagero e que prurido, @machadinho! Você não precisa de explicar que são francas e amigáveis. Eu sei que são, mas, mesmo que não fossem, não sou nenhuma flor de estufa que fique melindrado com críticas, nem por feitio, nem pelo hábito. Passei quase quatro décadas a dar e levar pancada verbal por força da profissão que tive, frequentemente a e de pessoas que eram verdadeiramente amigas e que o acaso colocara na bancada contrária. A amizade nunca foi prejudicada por isso. Ora, nós aqui nem precisamos nem costumamos chegar a tanto. Um pouco de vivacidade no debate só nos faz bem. Digam o que têm a dizer, você e os outros.


----------



## machadinho

machadinho said:


> Estranho? Sim. Ficaria agramatical também?


Respondo eu mesmo então: *não*.


----------

